# Excelentes calculadores de sonido profesional.-



## Barry Lyndon (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/calculadores.htm     La pagina es interesante en su totalidad.-


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 12, 2009)

interesante, gracias.


----------

